# Can't Use, Uninstall, or Reinstall Office 2010



## cjohnston2 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have the Vista OS. I had Office 2007 (or 2003, can't remember which). I replaced it with Office 2010 Professional Plus thru my work HUP program. It seemed to load properly and I could open word, etc. I have not really used it until I tried recently and now none of the Office programs will open. They are listed under programs with a funny icon, not the normal word or ppt icon, etc. When I cllick on the word program I get the error, "MS Word requires the file MSOINTL.DLL to run. Run setup again to assure proper installation." If I try to reinstall Office 2010 from the disc, all I get is "Setup has failed to run properly' and I need to close the program. If I go to add remove programs and try to uninstall it, I get "MS Office 2010 uninstall did not complete successfully." None of my restore points go back far enough, plus I get an error, "system restore did not complete successfully. Files and settings were not changed. Details: An unspecified error occurred during system restore." Also, I keep getting an error at startup and some other times, "C:\progra~1\micros~3\office14\grooveex.dll is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using the original installation media or contact system administrator or software vendor for support."

Anyway, what do I do? I can't uninstall it or reinstall it and it doesn't work. :sad:


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Try using the tools here for uninstalling: How to uninstall or remove Microsoft Office 2010 suites


----------



## cjohnston2 (Nov 12, 2012)

I used Fixit 50416, Fixit 20154 and they did OK.
I then tried Fixit 50450 for Office 2010 and it did not work. I got:

Found legacy office products that will not be removed cache.msi files to termporary scrub folder.

Calling setup.exe to remove PROPLUSR
setup.exe returned PATCH_PACKAGE_OPEN_FAILED (1635)

In stage #3, there were about 17 files that it tried to remove. For two fo the files I got:

90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000ffice; PATCH_PACKAGE_OPEN_FAILED (1635)
90140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000ffice; PATCH_PACKAGE_OPEN_FAILED (1635)

At the end of the Fixit, it said: This Microsoft Fixit failed to process.

Any ideas on what next? Is there a fixit for the patch package 1635?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

You could try using something like Revo uninstaller and see if you could completely uninstall all versions of office installed on your computer and see if you then can reinstall.


----------



## cjohnston2 (Nov 12, 2012)

After the first time I ran Fixit 50450, MS Office was not in programs and was not in the programs that could be uninstalled via the control panel.

I ran Fixit 50450 the second time from my download folder. It ran thru the programs 4 stages pretty quickly. At the end the Fixit said, "This microsoft fixit has been processed." That is different from the first time. I am going to restart twice and if everything look good, I will try to reload MS Office from the backup disc--and not reload from the downloaded file.
If that works, I will delete the downloaded file which is sitting on my desktop. 

If all that works, I will ignore the patch package issue.

I am cautiously optimistic.


----------

